# Photos of my Rustic Bread



## LadyCook61 (Feb 29, 2008)

I finally got a dutch oven, and baked the No-Knead bread in it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 29, 2008)

You're killing me here, Lady!!!! I can almost smell that bread. It looks amazing. I could make a meal out of that bread and a chunk of great cheese and some lovely pears. Yummmm.


----------



## QSis (Feb 29, 2008)

Didn't you just LOVE it, Lady???!!!

I wish I had a warm hunk of it smeared with butter right now!

Lee


----------



## GadgetGeek (Feb 29, 2008)

QSis said:


> Didn't you just LOVE it, Lady???!!!
> 
> I wish I had a warm hunk of it smeared with butter right now!
> 
> Lee



I am going to cook with the ladies that wrote the book on that no-knead bread tomorrow at Publix cooking school in Alpharetta.  (maybe it's not in Alpharetta?)

I will take a bunch of pictures and ask some good questiions (I'm a sourdough baker)....

I'll post the results back here on Sunday or during the week.  see two of their recipes on Chef and the Fatman

.


----------



## Constance (Feb 29, 2008)

That is so beautiful! I have never been able to make a decent loaf of bread.


----------



## plumies (Feb 29, 2008)

WOW!  That looks great.  Dang, I need that DO now!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 29, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> You're killing me here, Lady!!!! I can almost smell that bread. It looks amazing. I could make a meal out of that bread and a chunk of great cheese and some lovely pears. Yummmm.


 
 We did make a meal out of it , mmmm good .



QSis said:


> Didn't you just LOVE it, Lady???!!!
> 
> I wish I had a warm hunk of it smeared with butter right now!
> 
> Lee


 
I did enjoy it, real butter and all . 



Constance said:


> That is so beautiful! I have never been able to make a decent loaf of bread.


 
Why haven't you made a decent loaf? What happens?



plumies said:


> WOW! That looks great. Dang, I need that DO now!


 
thank you.  I got the Lodge Porcelain Enamel DO at Walmart, about $50. 
I wanted the Trimontina but they didn't have it. It is $10 less . Only thing with the either brand, the lid knob is safe up to 400 degrees, so I had to put foil around the knob on the lid, until I get a stainless steel replacement knob at Home Depot. Baking the bread at 500 degrees get pretty hot and could melt the knob or at least damage it.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 29, 2008)

OMG!!!
I gotta get me some of that!
That looks fantastic, Lady. Look at those holes in it 

I am definitely going to try some of this no-knead bread I've been reading about.
Pics to follow


----------



## Katie H (Feb 29, 2008)

pacanis said:


> OMG!!!
> I gotta get me some of that!
> That looks fantastic, Lady. Look at those holes in it
> 
> ...



Get off your doggie butt,  pacanis, and make  some of that  bread.  I made  a loaf yesterday that looked just like Lady's.  Used some of it for dinner last night and then made some grilled cheese and bacon sandwiches for lunch today.  YUM!!!

After you make it once, you'll kick yourself for not making it sooner.  It's just toooooooo easy.  There's nothing like slicing a piece of the bread and slathering it with REAL butter.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 29, 2008)

Beautiful Lady Cook. Isn't it a wonderful tasting and easy bread to make? I make one every other day I'm hooked.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 29, 2008)

GadgetGeek said:


> I am going to cook with the ladies that wrote the book on that no-knead bread tomorrow at Publix cooking school in Alpharetta. (maybe it's not in Alpharetta?)
> 
> I will take a bunch of pictures and ask some good questiions (I'm a sourdough baker)....
> 
> ...


 Would you please ask them if they have other versions of that recipe flavor wise?


----------



## pacanis (Feb 29, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Get off your doggie butt, pacanis, and make some of that bread. I made a loaf yesterday that looked just like Lady's. Used some of it for dinner last night and then made some grilled cheese and bacon sandwiches for lunch today. YUM!!!
> 
> After you make it once, you'll kick yourself for not making it sooner. It's just toooooooo easy. There's nothing like slicing a piece of the bread and slathering it with REAL butter.


 
Awww, c'mon.... I'm still in love with my bread machine 
I have a hard time straying from something I already love


----------



## Toots (Feb 29, 2008)

two questions:

where is this recipe?!

can I cook it in a Le Crueset dutch oven (what size?)

drool.....................


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 29, 2008)

pacanis said:


> OMG!!!
> I gotta get me some of that!
> That looks fantastic, Lady. Look at those holes in it
> 
> ...


 
 yes do try it. , thank for the compliment. 



Katie E said:


> There's nothing like slicing a piece of the bread and slathering it with REAL butter.


amen to that!! 



pacanis said:


> Awww, c'mon.... I'm still in love with my bread machine
> I have a hard time straying from something I already love


 
Totally different taste and texture.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 29, 2008)

Toots said:


> two questions:
> 
> where is this recipe?!
> 
> ...



Yes,  Toots, you can cook it in your Le Creuset Dutch oven, but you'll have to remove the knob from the lid because the phenolic knob can't withstand temps above 350 degrees.  I've used my Le Creuset and just replaced the knob with a metal one from the hardware store.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 29, 2008)

Toots said:


> two questions:
> 
> where is this recipe?!
> 
> ...


 

Easy No Knead Dutch Oven Crusty Bread Recipe

I used my 6 qt dutch oven. recipe specifies 6-8 qt.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 29, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Awww, c'mon.... I'm still in love with my bread machine
> I have a hard time straying from something I already love



Come on, Grasshopper, you can do it.  Look at this this thread and all the discussion about and the recipe for the N.Y. Times Bread.  You'll be hooked, I promise.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 29, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Come on, Grasshopper, you can do it. Look at this this thread and all the discussion about and the recipe for the N.Y. Times Bread. You'll be hooked, I promise.


yeah we get hooked and have to join bread bakers anonymous


----------



## kadesma (Feb 29, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Come on, Grasshopper, you can do it.  Look at this this thread and all the discussion about and the recipe for the N.Y. Times Bread.  You'll be hooked, I promise.


Oh blast and darn, I've been watching all this about this bread and I can't stand it any longer..What else can I use to bake the darn bread in? I have yet to buy a DO..With al the stuff going on here, me, the kitchens new counters and back splash, and the new ovens and cook top I have just been to darn lazy to go buy a DO and I want some of that bread...I love making bread...help with suggestions..If all elase fails tomorrow after I finish dialysis, it's shopping I go...but I want to get started...
kades


----------



## Katie H (Feb 29, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Oh blast and darn, I've been watching all this about this bread and I can't stand it any longer..What else can I use to bake the darn bread in? I have yet to buy a DO..With al the stuff going on here, me, the kitchens new counters and back splash, and the new ovens and cook top I have just been to darn lazy to go buy a DO and I want some of that bread...I love making bread...help with suggestions..If all elase fails tomorrow after I finish dialysis, it's shopping I go...but I want to get started...
> kades



You, do not have to  break the bank, cj.  I use a Magnalite Dutch oven I bought at a thrift store for less than a dollar.  Just be on the lookout  for  a heavy container.  I have also used, as I said  earlier, my  Le  Creuset Dutch oven, without the  knob,  with great results.

Come on, you can do it!!!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a question
Is that piece of cloth I bought from KA a substitute for the cotton towels?  I don't remember what it's called, but it's brown, vaguely resembles burlap and I'm supposed to keep it in the freezer after use. They said it help draw moisture from dough to give a crunchier crust.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I have a question
> Is that piece of cloth I bought from KA a substitute for the cotton towels? I don't remember what it's called, but it's brown, vaguely resembles burlap and I'm supposed to keep it in the freezer after use. They said it help draw moisture from dough to give a crunchier crust.


I think you can use it, any cotton cloth except terry cloth.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks. I guess I don't understand the reasoning for laying the dough on one floured towel, and covering with another.... KA recomended this thing too me. I'll have to go to their site and see just what it was I bought.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 1, 2008)

I've never used a towel, pacanis.  I place my dough onto a piece of parchment paper, dust the dough with flour and cover with plastic wrap.  When it's time to put the dough into the hot pan, I remove the plastic wrap and lift the dough with the parchment paper (like a sling) and lower it into the pan, parchment and all.  I've discovered that doing this disturbs the dough very little and I get more than my share of nice holes in the interior of the bread.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey. I have parchment paper, too!
Guess I'll have to dig out my old CI Dutch oven today.  This is looking like a go.

Does dusting the dough with flour mean you don't have to spray oil on the plastic wrap?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Does dusting the dough with flour mean you don't have to spray oil on the plastic wrap?



Yep, yep, yeppers.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 1, 2008)

Aha! It's all coming together for me.....
This old dog is learning new tricks


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I did another loaf of No-knead bread using bread flour instead of all purpose as specified in the recipe. It came out wonderful ! Also I have the Artisan bread baking at the moment, on the baking stone. I wanted to try that out too and see if there is a taste difference and what else might be different.  It's a good day for baking , cold out and snow on the ground, puts me in a baking mood .

What or how do you store your baked No Knead or Artisan bread? Wrap it in foil? Waxed Paper? Plastic bag?


----------



## pacanis (Mar 2, 2008)

Does the bread flatten out like that on its own?
Isn't is supposed to be a doughball when you put it in the dutch oven?

My DO is only about 5" high and I don't know how much this bread will rise.  I don't need to run into any more problems than I've already had today.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 2, 2008)

Pacanis, the dough will only "flatten" to the diameter of your baking container/DO.  It will rise nicely and dome into a wonderful shape.  Your 5-inch pot is quite sufficient.  The bread won't exceed that height.  Have fun.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 2, 2008)

Shoo, thanks.
This is turning into a lot of "work"


----------



## Katie H (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't worry, pacanis.  If you are unfamiliar with this kind of baking, it can be a bit intimidating the first time.  Although, once you go through the process, it will begin to make sense and the next time you make it, it will be easy.  I can practically  do it with my eyes closed now.  I even have the ingredients list memorized.  There's not much more to remember after that.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 2, 2008)

It's a bit intimidating all right.
I'm not sure how the next step went, still have another 5 minutes of "rest" time.
How do you "lightly" dust something with flour?! I've got clumps of flour on my counter and other areas with none. It got worse when I tried to spread it around with my fingers. Same thing when I tried to lightly dust the dough before covering with plastic wrap for 15 minutes.... And then the stuff was so sticky I lost about 15% of it to the bowl I glumped it out of and my fingers... 
Hey. I've got nothing else to do today anyway 

Well, let's see how easy this molten mess shapes into a ball.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't worry, pacanis, the gooey, blob will surprise you.  You can reach into your flour container with your hand and scoop out a bunch of flour and toss it over the dough.  You'll wind up with a floury mess, but that's okay.

One thing I do is to keep an empty, washed-out plastic spice shaker (from a spice I've used up) with the snap-on shaker _inside _top.  I fill it with flour and use that to dust my bread and to dust the insides of cake/bread pans that have to be greased and floured.

Don't let this process discourage you.  After you're hooked, you'll crave this delicious bread.

One thing you might do is read the original thread about N.Y. Times bread while yours is baking and remind yourself of the questions/flubs, etc. others have experienced.  Trust me, you're not alone.

I'm a very experienced bread baker and even after reading the recipe and seeing the guy from Sullivan Street Bakery make the bread on Martha Stewart, I was more than skeptical.  It's magic.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

Katie E said:


> One thing I do is to keep an empty, washed-out plastic spice shaker (from a spice I've used up) with the snap-on shaker _inside _top. I fill it with flour and use that to dust my bread and to dust the insides of cake/bread pans that have to be greased and floured.


 that is an excellent idea about the shaker!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 2, 2008)

Katie E said:


> One thing you might do is read the original thread about N.Y. Times bread while yours is baking and remind yourself of the questions/flubs, etc. others have experienced. Trust me, you're not alone.


 
Is _that_ why that thread's so looong?
I read it far enough to get the recipe printed.
I'll have to go through it.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## smoke king (Mar 5, 2008)

Mmmmm-that bread looks good !! I jumped into this forum to ask if anyone had a good recipe, for a nice, crusty  bread,  and like a  beacon from  the  heavens, I stumble across this...........hint-hint!?


----------



## GadgetGeek (Mar 5, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Don't worry, pacanis, the gooey, blob will surprise you.  You can reach into your flour container with your hand and scoop out a bunch of flour and toss it over the dough.  You'll wind up with a floury mess, but that's okay.
> 
> One thing I do is to keep an empty, washed-out plastic spice shaker (from a spice I've used up) with the snap-on shaker _inside _top.  I fill it with flour and use that to dust my bread and to dust the insides of cake/bread pans that have to be greased and floured.
> 
> ...



I have tried several of the no-knead methods and after going to the cooking class at Publix and having Zoe & Jeff explain how simple it is and to not try to hard, I might say I'm a convert.  Time will tell..  I did get their book btw, and it is more than a simple recipe, it is a treatise on adapting their basic recipe to do a lot of types of bread (I'm doing some flatbreads tonight).

Go to this site if you like and look around, I am NOT shilling for these folks other than the fact I have been baking bread half of my life and these methods demystify the process.  Here is the site.

Zoe Bakes

[edit] btw- Amazon has the book discounted [/edit]

.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 5, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Mmmmm-that bread looks good !! I jumped into this forum to ask if anyone had a good recipe, for a nice, crusty bread, and like a beacon from the heavens, I stumble across this...........hint-hint!?


the photo of my bread is from this recipe http://tinyurl.com/3aad4f

also another thread with photos (not mine) http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=361341&postcount=79


----------



## oldcampcook (Mar 5, 2008)

Eric Rausch, at Bread Baking Instructional Videos and Baking Supplies. has some excellent videos on the no knead bread recipe.  He also has several different variations, including sourdough.

I bake the NK bread about every other weekend in a cast iron Dutch Oven.  I have also used a Corning ware 1.5 qt casserole dish.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks great, could hollow it out and fill it with a good spinach/artichoke dip! But right now I am drooling thinking of hollowing it out and filling it with chili, topping with loads of cheese and onions, then tearing into it!
Nice job on the bread!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Looks great, could hollow it out and fill it with a good spinach/artichoke dip! But right now I am drooling thinking of hollowing it out and filling it with chili, topping with loads of cheese and onions, then tearing into it!
> Nice job on the bread!


I have done the chili in bowl, it is heavenly


----------



## nesta67 (Mar 5, 2008)

I started making this bread about a week ago and now I am totally hooked too!  I've been making a loaf about every other day.  It also works great substituting whole wheat flour for part of the flour.  Now I really wish I had another dutch oven so that I could make two loaves at a time!


----------



## passioncook (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm excited to try this bread!!!  Your pics look awesome!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 5, 2008)

passioncook said:


> I'm excited to try this bread!!! Your pics look awesome!


thank you .


----------



## GadgetGeek (Mar 5, 2008)

nesta67 said:


> I started making this bread about a week ago and now I am totally hooked too!  I've been making a loaf about every other day.  It also works great substituting whole wheat flour for part of the flour.  Now I really wish I had another dutch oven so that I could make two loaves at a time!



You really don't need a Dutch oven...   give the bread a try in a regular loaf pan and see how it does?   (experimentation is just the best)...

There are several no-knead method out there that do NOT rely on a Dutch oven.
.


----------



## smoke king (Mar 7, 2008)

<sound of me running back down the stairs>

Okay I'm back-ran upstairs 18.5 hours ago to try the nkb recipe-your absolutely right-easy and fantastic!!! Even without purified(?) water, even with apparently(?) the "wrong" yeast it came out crusty, chewy, holey (is that a culinary term?) in a word, perfect on the very first try!!

So now my stand mixer is going up on Ebay..................


----------

